# Egg share Lister



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey girls,just a quickie ... have a consultation with the egg share co-ord, doctor, cons, councilor next thursday .... roughly how long can i expect to wait to start treatment ?

daisy x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Daisy

I had my first consultantion back in December 08 and could of started in January 09. So its not a long wait at all.. Only thing is you have to have all your bloods done and thing like Chromosones take up to 6 weeks to come back. If you have had all your egg share bloods done already then it will only be a matter of weeks, I should think. 

Good luck
Natalie xxx

PS your first consultantion will last nearly 3 hours!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Daisy

We had our first cons in the November and then started treatment the following February, so pretty quick! I had alot of my bloods done with my GP so that helped speed things up. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls and sykbrese, i wasnt expecting it to last that long ... have to take my little man with me so hoping he wont play up too much !!!!!

thanks for the info girls ..

daisy xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Daisy

I took Grace with me for all my appointments at the Lister including embryo transer. She was 5 months old and was always very well behaved - but think that was to do with the amount of attention she got of everyone  

I'd previously shared there so no need for the long initial appointment but was there for about 2 hours for ET  

Good luck - your little man is very cute!

x


----------

